# Best Homemade Tools >  Twin 30" Belt Sander/Grinder

## Carlos B

In keeping with my previous post "Dual Fuel Furnace", this is my latest casting project. I took a cheap underpowered 6" grinder and converted it to a twin 30" belt sander/grinder. It has lots of power in this format and is very usefull around the shop, shaping,sanding and grinding small wood and metal parts. The V rest does a good job of cleaning and touching up drill bits and other small tools. Here are some pictures of the construction including all the pre-assembly parts.

For complete build documentation visit my site at the following link:
Hobby Workshop Projects

Cheers Carlos B

----------

Alan Purdy (Mar 23, 2019),

aphilipmarcou (Mar 17, 2017),

blkadder (Mar 13, 2017),

bvd1940 (Mar 13, 2017),

Captainleeward (Feb 12, 2018),

Corm (Feb 5, 2018),

jjr2001 (Feb 8, 2018),

Jon (Mar 11, 2017),

JTC (Jun 23, 2019),

mattthemuppet (Mar 24, 2017),

mwmkravchenko (Jun 12, 2018),

olderdan (Mar 13, 2017),

Paul Jones (Mar 12, 2017),

Priemsy (Oct 9, 2018),

rlm98253 (Mar 13, 2017),

rossbotics (Mar 12, 2017),

Scotsman Hosie (May 8, 2019),

tonyfoale (Mar 17, 2017),

volodar (Oct 10, 2018)

----------


## DIYer

Thanks Carlos B! We've added your Twin Belt Sander to our Metalworking category,
as well as to your builder page: Carlos B's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Twin Belt Sander
 by Carlos B

tags:
belt sander, motor

----------

Carlos B (Mar 13, 2017)

----------


## rossbotics

Hi Carlos
You done a great job, very well executed, keep up the good work

----------

Carlos B (Mar 13, 2017),

olderdan (Mar 13, 2017)

----------


## Carlos B

Thank you for the positive feedback rossbotics.

----------


## bvd1940

one heck of a nice job, now I gota build one lol

----------

Carlos B (Mar 13, 2017)

----------


## mr95gst

That is fantastic and inspiring! Did you have to mill the back of your castings flat or lots of sanding? Your finished pieces look clean and uniform. I always struggle with making a uniform appearance with my finished castings. I usually end up machining every surface because I haven't found a good way to blend a cast finish into a machined surface without it looking odd. Whatever you did looks good.

----------

Carlos B (Mar 13, 2017)

----------


## Carlos B

The castings had a reasonably good finish coming out of the mold, just a couple of shrink spots. The castings got a good wire brushing and some filing to blend in a few rough spots. Aluminum is easy to work so I sanded the flat side on a 12" disk sander for a nice flat finish. The mounting collar did get bored out for a close fit to the grinder housing.

Carlos

----------


## John Durose

That's really neat, I trust you have different grit belts, a very nice piece of equipment to have in your workshop. I might make one to use for sharpening my wood turning gouges.
Cheers John

----------

Carlos B (Mar 13, 2017)

----------


## Carlos B

Thanks John, Yes I went with the 30" because the belts are easily available in any hardware store and relatively inexpensive. The duel belt design was attractive because you can go from coarse to fine instantly. Yes I have touched up my turning chisels and numerous other tools on it. Its quick and easy to set up.

Carlos

----------


## John Durose

I currently sharpen my wood turning tools on an eight inch whetstone which gives me a hollow grind which has its advantages however there appears to be a move to flat grind with some commercial grinders on the market. I must say I enjoy the challenge of making my own tools and jigs related to wood turning. I am not into casting but I am sure I can fabricate a successful system.
Have fun!! 
John

----------


## Carlos B

Yes I understand most people don't have the equipment to cast. I got my inspiration for this project from a George Barnes plan which he has made free for distribution. A full plan set is available on the "Projects In Metal" site. His plan is all steel construction and is for a 2"X42" sander/grinder. 42" belts are hard to source some builders have redesigned to 48". For my design I went with a main casting and 30" dual belts so many changes were needed. I also modified the tension and tilt assembly. So a non caster should be able to produce a similar machine.



Carlos

----------


## Amekdala

How many hours u spend in total?

----------


## Carlos B

I started Nov.14th and finished Dec.4th, I worked 3 or 4 hrs. per day on it, take out 4 or 5 days where I didn't do anything on it and my hourly rate doesn't look very good but if money is your only consideration then you are missing the point. This is a hobby for me and its about the journey not the end point, you can't put a price on that. A few further points, I may have overlooked something but you can't get a double belt design in this size (though if there is enough interest the Chinese will change that with something cheap).You can get something for heavy work like this:



But the price will break the bank.Another benefit is the design process which I find as enjoyable as the build.

Carlos

----------

Paul Jones (Mar 19, 2017)

----------


## Amekdala

No I wasn't wondering about the money I was wondering the time period approximately 60 hrs if u spend 3 hrs per day 
That k you for ur explanation

----------


## Carlos B

No problem Amekdala. Usually the next question is "Well can't you buy it cheaper than time invested". In this case you can't it's not available, and the journey was the best part. Maybe I jumped the gun cheers.

Carlos

----------


## Amekdala

Carlos,
I wouldnt buy it even if it is in the market, Cause it is pleasure to make it or built it.

----------

Carlos B (Mar 17, 2017)

----------


## Carlos B

I agree Amekdala. This project was some of the best shop time I have had in a while.It came together just as planned right from the start.

Carlos

----------


## Jon

Congratulations Carlos B - your Twin Belt Sander/Grinder is the Homemade Tool of the Week!

It's increasingly difficult to win this award with a belt sander, especially in a week with as many high-quality tools as this one. However, you get extra cast-it-yourself points, plus the respect for building your own furnace. And, using an existing 6" grinder dramatically lowers the cost of this build.

Really strong week. Some nice picks: a Lathe Shear Tool by tonyfoale, a set of Metalworking Sharpening Videos by Metaler, a Watchmaker's Staking and Tapping Rig by Britannicus, a Simple Spider by mklotz, Boring Bar Sleeves by Paul Jones, and some other nice tools from Carlos B, including a Welding Fixture and Positioner, a Dual Fuel Melting Furnace, and a 12" Bandsaw. This Large Radius Rolling Brake by KustomsbyKent was notable not only in its own right, but also for its use in his All Terrain Track Chair project. Also interesting was this clever Gas Grill Back Saver by rgsparber, which really made me think about how we can be highlighting tools and techniques made to preserve our bodies.

Carlos B - you'll be receiving one of our official HomemadeTools.net T-shirts:


Please PM me a mailing address, black/white color choice, and size preference, and I'll get it mailed out shortly.

And, we've added the wrench-on-pedestal award to the awards showcase in your postbit, visible beneath your username:




Congrats again and nice job!  :Thumbs Up:

----------

Carlos B (Mar 17, 2017)

----------


## Carlos B

Thanks Jon

Carlos

----------


## tonyfoale

Congrats Carlos. When I first looked at your post I thought that it would likely be Tool of the week, good job.

----------

Carlos B (Mar 18, 2017)

----------


## SPIDER

Hi Carlos

"FANTASTIC"
Very impressed with your sander, its given me food for thought, I have an under powered grinder so it will save it from the scrap heap.
Steve

----------

Carlos B (Mar 18, 2017)

----------


## jjr2001

Nice work. I like to see tools modified to something that is more useful to 
a specific operation in the shop.

Cheers, JR

----------


## JimP in Oregon

Really nicely implemented, with castings! Nice job!

----------


## Wmrra13

Excellent!

----------

